# Pregnant despite being told cycle failed but now loosing the pregnancy anyway.



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

After the 4th cycle 2 week wait we were told our cycle had failed. On my official blood test day hcg was only 9. So, stopped medication and went on holiday. Felt nauseous & tired whilst away. Took a pregnancy test upon return expecting it to be negative so that I could start tracking my cycle to see if there was any remote chance of ovulation ... And the test (along with various others including 2 digitals) were positive! DH & I were gob smacked!! 
Went for a blood test on the Monday of the following week but began to bleed that morning. The test confirmed my HCG had risen enough to be definitely pregnant. Sadly the progesterone was less than 1. The pregnancy wouldn't continue. 
DH & I are devastated. 
I am posting this because I was wondering if ANYONE has had a similar experience as we are struggling to understand how this could have happened. It's like a double-blow for us as we'd just recovered from the 'failure' or the 4th cycle, only to have to then deal with it twice!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to learn of your news Mjnbr.  9 for your bHCG was really low so this would not have been a viable pregnancy.  I had an 11 and it did not continue as on repeat 48 hours later it had gone down.  I am surprised that they did  not advise a second bHCG in 48 hours although, based on my experience and others I know, it would probably have just prolonged the inevitable heartache for you in the end.  
TCCx


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hiya,
I forgot to say that after the first blood test we had another done 48hrs later which was also negative. We then went on holiday and the test I had after we returned 10 days later was positive with HCG of over 100. I'm due to go later this week for a repeat blood test but as I've been bleeding all week we know it's on the way out. Just hoping for some comfort of knowing we aren't the only couple to have been told it failed, to then have it become a positive, to then have it fail again :-(
Xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, I had similar, but my otd wad a faulty hpt with bro 9 days later but unfortunately had stopped all meds on otd.  it's emotionally exhausting.

Hugs

Jess


----------

